# Is it Just me ?????



## larryj57 (Oct 3, 2013)

Is it just me or does it seem like the postings on BYH are slowing down? 
Maybe it's getting into harvest season and folks don't have free time.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 3, 2013)

> Is it just me or does it seem like the postings on BYH are slowing down?
> Maybe it's getting into harvest season and folks don't have free time.


Very observant.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 3, 2013)

It seems to me that a lot of the people who posted a lot last year have moved to another forum that is just for goats.

Also, some people don't care to read ramblings about what happened on someone elses ranch/farm.

I'm in it for the goat information but that's just me.

DonnaBelle


----------



## AshleyFishy (Oct 3, 2013)

Well... honestly with the current government trouble in the US plus the time of year... it should pick back up in about two weeks.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 3, 2013)

Falls a slow time of year. It seems to pick back up in January when people are kidding/ lambing


----------



## animalmom (Oct 3, 2013)

And here I thought it was just me!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who thought postings were slowing down.


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Falls a slow time of year. It seems to pick back up in January when people are kidding/ lambing


That's right.  This happens every year.  It'll pick back up when it's time for babies.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 3, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> It seems to me that a lot of the people who posted a lot last year have moved to another forum that is just for goats.
> 
> Also, some people don't care to read ramblings about what happened on someone elses ranch/farm.
> 
> ...


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2013)

Please leave drama from / about other forums off this forum.  Thank you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 5, 2013)

Fall time is a busy time for everyone...harvest, canning...etc...and getting supplies in and ready for winter, so yes...postings slow down as people get too busy...not to mention fall allergy time and many of us down with pollen 

So...I'd say a slow down is pretty normal in fall...and then again in spring...just very busy times!


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 6, 2013)

If you tell yourself something enough times...eventually your brain and body will come along with you for the ride!


----------

